# Kidding to commence- Broken Horn Kidded 2-12- new pics



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a few shots of Fat Girl and Cleo.  They look like they will go any day now, but I have been thinking that for days.  

When you look at the udders, keep in mind these are meat goats  so not what you expect to see in dairy goats.  Fat girls looks HUGE to me.  

Fat Girl:






Cleo didn't even look pregnant until last week but she has been building an udder for 32 days.  





Better shot of Fat Girl.  They are still wild so it is difficult to get photos.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 15, 2011)

Hoping for you uneventful kiddings and healthy babies!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2011)

How in the world do you keep them off your cars?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Nissan went today, I told her to send a "kid now" message to your girls.

PS...I bought the fudge makin's.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

If Nissan went today then she had Train's kids right?   Yah for you!  

Maybe Scrambled can come down and get some of them started.  They are driving me nuts!  

What do you think of those udders?  I think they are pretty good looking- for meat goats.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope it happens soon and good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2011)

They look real good.  
Nissan gave a solid 12 oz of colostrum, 1st milking...more than I usually get from a boer doe.
There is some dairy in Kiko background, so it makes sense they'd have better udders than most boers.
And it'd be yay if one was a girl...doesn't matter w/ wethers, darn it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> How in the world do you keep them off your cars?


They never get on them.  I don't know why but they don't.  They will get in the truck bed or in the trailer but never on the cars.  

I just put everyone up for the night.  Still no signs of impending labor.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck. Hopefully soon for you.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 20, 2011)

Day 37 from when I saw udders starting to build.  

Fat Girl has dropped and is lying down a lot but was contentedly munching hay when I left.  Her udder is HUGE!  It is bulging out around her legs and spilling out the back.  

Cleo seems to have doubled in size in the last week but she doesn't look like she will go anytime soon.  

Big storm today, 6"-8" of snow with the bulk of it coming down during rush hour.  Sounds like a good day to kid.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Big storm today, 6"-8" of snow with the bulk of it coming down during rush hour.  Sounds like a good day to kid.


Oh my!  These girls are really holding out on you.  Good luck!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fat Girl is HUGE! She's got a nice looking udder for a meat goat...actually better than most of the dairy goats people around here are breeding. :/

Sounds like she's ready to pop at any minute. Good luck with her!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I really expect Fat Girl and Cleo to kid any minute now but Ginger beat them to it.


Single girl, 9 lbs.  Mom is a polled kiko/spanish cross, Sire is a purebred Boer.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2011)

Pretty girl! I love the white belt.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!! 2 cute!!!!!


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 22, 2011)

Very pretty little girl, YEAH!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh my dang...she's PRETTY!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 22, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 22, 2011)

She is a cutie for sure I love her belt


----------



## chandasue (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## savingdogs (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm green with envy you got a doeling.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 22, 2011)

very pretty little girl........


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 22, 2011)

I love the picture of the momma loving on her.  She is super cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2011)

scrambledmess said:
			
		

> I love the picture of the momma loving on her.  She is super cute!


Ginger is a great momma.  She screamed and tried to jump out of the pen when I took the baby out to weigh her.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 23, 2011)

she is pretty!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank y'all for the kind words.  We think she is adorable.  Though I sometimes wish the ones we are not keeping were not so cute.

Updated udder pics for Fat Girl.  She has got to pop any second now but no signs of impending labor.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice looking udders  Hope she kids for you soon. Here's wishing you whatever color dust you want. 
Congrats on your newest additions!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 23, 2011)

She's gonna 'splode!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since I haven't any more babies to love on yet *glares up at does in barn*,  I took some more pictures of Ginger's baby.  Now that she has dried off she is really pretty.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous!

I'da took her....jes sayin'...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2011)

But she has frosted ears.  I think they are cute but I didn't think you liked them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't really consider those frosted...more like highlighted...

I don't dislike frosted ears, it's just that I want some solid-colored-eared-Nubians.  
Kinda like I don't dislike traditional boers, I just want some paint and spotted ones.
See?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 24, 2011)

What a little doll baby!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just back from the last barn check for the night.  Still no new babies.

That little girl is going to be sold.  I think she will make a nice 4-H goat for someone.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 24, 2011)

She's soooo cute, congrats!!!


----------



## chandasue (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 25, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute!  I like her belt and little white socks- it's like she's all dressed up for something.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 25, 2011)

That's a cute baby! Wish I didn't have dial up takes a long time to see pics. I'm going to my friends  who has high speed so I can open all the photos of the babies everyones posting. Can't wait til mine start arriving late Feb. Hope our weather is nicer it's SOOO COLD HERE!!!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the belt,  congrats


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 25, 2011)

Very pretty girl!  Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 25, 2011)

Your inbox is full.........


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Your inbox is full.........


Fixed, Thanks.

On my way for the last barn check of the night......

OK, this morning when I went to feel her ligs my hand wrapped completly around the tailhead.....
She has fooled me before but looks liek Fat Girl is gettign very close.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

*taps foot*

Update??????


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cleo Kidded!

Triplets, one stillborn, two live girls.  Pics to come.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry about the stillborn.  Excited to see your new girls!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

Is one for me???????



*hopping up and down*


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

They both have supernumerary teats.  So Roll is going to have to wait for the next one.

Fat Girl is munching hay like nothing is going on.  I tried to check the ligs but she won't hold still.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn it...Patience isn't my strong suit....

Pics????


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats! I got one in the kidding stall up and down right now and definitely contracting. I am guessing no more than 2 hours till she kids.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are the new babies.......


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 26, 2011)

cute!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

They're cuties...darn extra teats.

I wish I'da got the 1st one when she was younger....*sigh*


----------



## helmstead (Jan 26, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Everything good this morning.  Cleo had them all dried off and they were snuggling under the heat lamp.  I tried to dry them last night but Cleo kept biting me.  She is one of my "wild girls".  

Fat Girl still feels like she has no ligs but is munching hay like nothing is going on......  And now I am at work for the day 


Cleo is going to get kicked out of the Doe Code club.  She kidded on the warmest night of the week and dropped them in less than five minutes while I was up doing barn chores.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  They are all beautiful!!!   

You've been a busy girl!!!!!

I love the belt and socks too!!! Shes a very pretty girl!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations! They are cute.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2011)

No new babies yet.  I saw lots of baby movement in Fat Girl but she just stood there looking at me like "why are you staring at me?"

So I got new pictures of Cleo's babies:


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

DARN HER.

Give her some Lut...so she'll kid by Sat. am and you can bring 'em to me.  All four of them...I have seen it in my dreams...lol.

I've been sitting on pins and needles just waiting for you to post that Fat Girl kidded...the heifer.

*mean face at Jodie's goat*

Those girls are adorable, though.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is a darn heifer.    She was nesting this morning and talking to her right side.  Ligs are still gone as far as I can tell, she won't hold still.  
Last night the babies looked like they were jumping around.  Her belly underneath her would drop and then pop up again.  

I have to stop by the store on my way home to tonight to get hubby some food he can "cook" while I am gone next week.  

Lets hope for babies tonight.  

If not I need to have Scramblemess come out and visit.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

I have recently discovered these:
http://www.tyson.com/Consumer/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?id=434
They keep my dh occupied while I am busy in the barn...I usually don't like 'store bought' food but those are delish.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

*taps foot*


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is stretching and talking to her belly.  I haven't told her I am out of town next week.  She must be a mind reader.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Last night the babies looked like they were jumping around.  Her belly underneath her would drop and then pop up again.


It's so neat when they do this!  One of our does looked like the kid was going to punch his way out the side instead of the normal way when she was in early labor.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

So if I stomp my foot and huff and puff....would I seem like a princess who wants her goats NOW...?

Because...that is how I'm feeling.

COME ON FAT GIRL... puh-lease???


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got back from the 9:00 check.  She is lying under her heat lamp just like she was 2 hours ago.  She seems to be breathing heavier than normal and occasionally shudders.  

She may be in early labor..... Or she could be lying AGAIN!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fat Girl Kidded!

2 girls, 6.5 lbs
1 boy, 7 lbs

Pics when I get back to Kentucky, right now I am in CA.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

*sigh*

Don't it figure???

I suppose you'll let me know when you get back if one happens to be a 2 teater, eh?
Thanks!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 1, 2011)

They are all 2- teated.  One is very cute, front half brown, back half white with a brown spot on her hiney.

I sent pics to your email.  You can post them if you really want.  I am between tasks on someone else's computer.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

MY girl... 







Other girl






Boy


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

She really held out on you!!  Congrats to you AND Roll.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! That first doeling looks like she has pants and a shirt on.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice lookiing kids!!


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Great looking kids!  Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 1, 2011)

WOO HOO for Kim!  Your patience has paid off!  

They're beautiful kids!  Congrats on the triplets (but STAY IN CA the weather SUCKS here!)


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless her heart, she's going to bring her to me....I can't leave (Doodle's due Saturday and tends to have problems / multiples).
I'm gonna make her some fudge for her trouble 

I'm probably going to want another kiko baby next year, too...


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2011)

MMMMMMMMM

Chocolate Fudge.......

Do you want a full kiko baby or another Boki?  Registered kiko or not?  

I was thinking for you......

This % doe:







with this buck:






Both are registered kikos.  The pics are a few months old.  They are bigger now.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably a higher % one... a very colorful one....2 teated.

Dunno yet....I've got time to ponder, thankfully...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2011)

Your fudge is ready, madam. 
Any idea on an eta?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 4, 2011)

New pics of Fat girl's babies....






We lost the little boy.  I don't know why.  Hubby said he was the most active and aggressive one.  he was jumping around in the morning and dead when he got home...  

And Mama kidded!  One little girl.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry you lost Fat Girl's boy.  Hope she's ok when you take the girls.

They are SO cute!  See you in the am.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 4, 2011)

Very cute!  Congratulations on the new girl. Sorry about the boy.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like your gold Kiko buck Jodie!  He looks like he could go FERAL and do just fine!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2011)

Broken Horn Kidded.  I checked her ligs this morning, soft but not gone.  She was leaking a little goo.  Her sisters did this for DAYS!  so I figured I will get her into the kidding pen tonight.  

I went up an hour later to let all the goats out for the afternoon and....

Two little boys 9# and 8#


----------



## glenolam (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the belt!

Congrats!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 12, 2011)

That's how I want my kiddings to be!  We're 9 days out and I'm a nervous Nellie!  Cute babies - congratulations!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh goodness!  He has a perfect little belt!  Love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 12, 2011)

lovin the belt


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2011)

More pretty babies...and BOYS...yay!


----------

